# 20 guage



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

would a 20 guage be to much on squirrels and rabbits?


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

No, perfect for rabbits....maybe a lil strong on squirrls but hopefully if your planning on eating them try and get as much of the shot into the head that way you dont ruin to much meat.


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

no problem


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes a 20 is a great squirrel gun. Don't know where you guys are hunting but a .410 don't reach up into the tops of the oaks and hickories here in Kentucky worth a $hit. Most of the guys you see hunting here actually prefer the 12 ga. Full chokes and high brass number 6's, talk about bang flop! :lol:


----------



## predator hunter (May 4, 2006)

lol. I have a 410 and I have the same problem. :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I often use a 20 gauge full choke, sometimes mod choke but have pretty much gone to #4 shot for squirrels. Reason being is less shot with the #4's but great penetration. It only takes a few pellets to down a squirrel and if you pattern your gun you can actually learn to take the squirrel with the edge of the pattern which usually puts the shot in the head and shoulders only. Of course if he just has his head poked out it is a straight on shot. Ditto for rabbits. Number 4's or 5's are my choice but #6's work well also............ I just like the larger shot for less meat damage. Wouldn't use anything smaller than that though unless you like picking lead from your teeth. Thing is, pattern your shotgun so you know where it shoots.


----------



## FishnNut1956 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes, a 20 would work great. I have used a 12 with a full choke for years. I wouldn't say that I never ruin any meat, but I usually get the head shot. Knowing your pattern is the key, in my opinion, to successful hunting with the shotgun. 
I'm trying a .22 now, but may go back to the shotgun, unless I get a dog.


----------

